
Is real Satoshi Nakamoto is almost revealed? - CodeSheikh
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/big-reveal-real-satoshi-nakamoto-090003843.html
======
gii2
Based on what he revealed so far, he is probably Pakistani.

Can't wait for the 2nd and 3rd posts...

